# First RMB experience



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a great start. 
I find that the RMBs work great for Lula's teeth. They gorgeous & white. 
I'm outside with her eating a chicken back right now. 
Where'd you find the chicken necks?? Whole foods doesn't have them. :-/

Let us know how homemade works for Remy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I found them at Perk Valley Pet Eatery. They had 2 packages of necks from Prime in the freezer. I'm going to see if they will order them for me routinely. I need 9 oz a week which turns out to be 5-6 necks.


----------

